# If Your Lathe Isn't Big Enough



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Picture from Craft Supplies USA via Facebook


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

That was taken at a wood turners gathering in Germany. There is video of those guys actually turning that bowl on You Tube.
It's 8'-3" diameter I believe. Took a week.


----------



## woodworkerscott (Sep 12, 2010)

Interesting. I have seen guys do this with their car axles, but not a tractor. Cool, but one has to ask what would he do with that big bowl? I guess to just do it is enough. Thanks for posting.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

If you know where this is on you tube please post it.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Interesting, a turned hot tub. Different!


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I guess this one wins the who has the biggest lathe contest for now.


----------



## lumberdog (Jun 15, 2009)

If that bowel has a diameter of 8' 3" then the guy with the turning tool must about 4' tall.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Now that's a bowl…..!!!!!!!!! Looks like one made for the Jolly Green Giant…...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That's a big bowl . I'd like to have seen the blank before it was turned.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

It looks like one of those blanks that start out as a series of glued up rings. No center was ever there.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Sanding that is going to be a p.i.t.a.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Finally found it! Well, some of the pictures anyway. Still can't find the video.

Sorry, that was an Australian project. I remembered it as Austrian or German.

And it was 8'- 6", instead of 8'-3"

Anyway here is the link to the story.

http://www.proserpinewoodturners.com/The_Big_Bowl.html










And a big pen.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*crank49*....thanks for adding the link to this forum to which I had only posted the photo


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

That looks like something Red Green would do.. Now that would hold my ice cream nicely.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

thanks for showing that kdc68….That is awesome….I would however hesitate to get inside that thing to hollow it out….what could possibly go wrong there? I've come close to hurting myself on an 8" bowl!!!!

As a pen turner the giant Cigar pen is unbelieveable!!!
Mike


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Unbelievable is what I think too looks like someone is haveing a camara trick laugh on us or not? what do you think??? Alistair


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Alistair-
I thought that too for a while. I own and operate a photographic studio. I have a couple of Graphic artisits on staff and we all agreed that if this is a photoshop fake, it is quite well done. We look at reflections in the finish based on the immedate background and foreground. Also don't you think the pen is hung from whatever that apparatus is that the are standing in? 
Mike


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Scotsman & Moke*.....*Crank49 *provided a link in post #11….check it out…


----------

